# Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

*Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Hey Leute, ihr kennt das doch sicher auch, ihr freut euch auf ein Spiel bestellt es vllt sogar vor, gebt im schlimmsten Fall sogar >50 € aus und werdet einfach nur zutiefst enttäuscht. 
Sei es weil das Spiel nicht läuft, oder weil es einfach so schlecht ist, dass man es dem Entwickler in den Rachen rammen will....

Ich mach mal den Anfang:

PS1
Centipede:
Englisch .... richtig super für nen 6 Jährigen Bub 

PS3
Motorstorm
(war dabei aber Trotzdem)
richtig mies

Haze
 habs mir vorbestellt .... sau schnell durch, die Nette Idee wurde nur ganz miserabel umgesetzt .... einfach viel zu viel Kohle für so nen behämmerten Mist hingelegt.
COD: BlackOps
mich hat der Online MOdus so aufgeregt wie bei kaum einem anderen Game. habs nach n paar wochen verkaufen können ..... 

PC
DayZ
Wollte mit Freunden Spielen, aber mir ist das für 25€ immer noch zuuuuu Alpha

Thief
Ohne Worte .... 

Insurgency
dachte eig. könnte cool werden. Hab mir Video von Total Biscuit angesehen und das Game sah der Source engine entsprechend Gut aus, aber was ich dann gedownloadet hatte war ein Witz. Habs mir in einem "Wut auf BF4 Moment" geholt.

(hab mehrere Keys gekauft, damit auch meiner Kumpels mitspielen können, die haben nach einer runde entschieden das nichtmehr zu spielen.)

mal schauen wofür ihr so euro Kohle vebraten habt


----------



## azzih (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

In den letzten paar Jahren? Assasins Creed 3: Langweiliger Hauptcharakter, super konstruiert wirkende Welt, langweiliges quasi selbstlaufendes Spiel.


----------



## norse (12. August 2014)

Ganz klar: battlefield 4! 35€ für eine Stunde keinerlei Spielspaß. Der singleplayer ist ... Fragwürdig und der Rest einfach Mist 

Da ist mir jeder NFS Teil lieber!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Hab´s zwar nur "mitgetestet" und nicht gekauft, aber SHO ist definitiv ein Riesenfail in Sachen Spiele. Ansonsten bin ich zum Glück bisher von Fehlkäufen verschont geblieben.


----------



## Lelwani (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Starcraft 2 ,  teil 1 sehr oft gespielt , teil 2 wenns hochkommt 3h
F1 2012 ? bin mir nich mehr ganz sicher habs auch schon weggeworfen 
Guild Wars 2 , teil 1 weit über 15k spielstunden, der zweite is naja milde ausgedrückt einfach nur schrott


----------



## goern (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

PC:
SKyrim: Nach 10 Minuten wieder ausgemacht.


----------



## keinnick (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Sim City und Diablo 3.


----------



## slaper688 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Stronghold 3 so was Ödet einen an langweilig und leider nach dem 1.16 Patch PES 2014 bei , dem 1.07 Patch hab ich gedacht jetzt haben die Programmierer es Geschafft leider kam der 1.16


----------



## Turbo1993 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

GRID 2: vorbestellt und spätestens nachdem ich festgestellt habe, das driften die schnellste Methode um die Kurve ist, war es vorbei


----------



## floelein (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Eindeutig Flatout 3, ganz dicht gefolgt vom BF3 Season Pass


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

mir fällt nochwas ein ... aufm flohmarkt Anno 1503.
dauernd abstürze und lan modus ist verbuggt wie hölle 

Fallout new Vegas
1 stunde rumlaufen weil mich die gegend ankotzt und von irgendnem Mob onehit weggeknallt werden = kein Spielspaß!!!!


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Aufm PC
BF4
MW3
Black Ops
Gothic 3
Kerbal Space Program (Das Game ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, nur find ich es recht kompliziert und ich hab nicht wirklich Lust es zu lernen)
Risen 2
Sniper Elite Zombie Army 2 (auch nicht schlecht aber leider halt zensiert und man kann nur mit deutschen zusammen zocken. Der reinste BS)
Trials Evolution Gold. 
Age of Empires 3
Assassins Creed 3 (konnte mich einfach nicht fesseln, hab da vll 4 Spielstunden.)
Guild Wars 2 (Gekauft weil freunde es zockten und es gut aussah, am Ende war ich alleine da, keiner hat mehr gezockt und alleine isses ja auch lame)
Final Fantasy A Realm Reborn (Das gleiche wie oben, ansich eigentlich echt gut aber dauernd alleine zu zocken ist kacke + meine Klasse ist der reinste Mist in dem Spiel)
Ich bereue es auch ein wenig mich dazu überreden gehabt zulassen WoW hochzuzocken. Einerseits ganz nett und so aber bei den ständigen Raids, die immer wieder gleich nervig waren, bin ich nach kurzer Zeit echt dauernd eingepennt. Nicht grade gut grade wenn man Healer war.


----------



## Master Shake (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Daikatana, Psychotoxic, Doom 3


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Kerbal Space Programm, kann ich dir nur zustimmen ... hatte das schonwieder verdrängt .....


----------



## Jor-El (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

X: Rebirth

Was habe ich mich darauf gefreut. Hatte ja erwartet, dass es Anfangs nicht rund läuft, wie halt schon in den Vorgängern, weshalb ich mich auch zur Vorbestellung verleiten ließ.
Nie wieder!

Jetzt fristet der Haufen Software sein Dasein als Mahnmal in meiner Steamliste.


----------



## Festplatte (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Assassins's Creed 3 und Ace of Spades. Beides Müll.


----------



## Ash1983 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

SimCity (2012) und BF4, beides sehr enttäuschend zum Start, inzwischen teilweise spielbar.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Lelwani schrieb:


> .. Guild Wars 2 , teil 1 weit über 15k spielstunden, der zweite is naja milde ausgedrückt einfach nur schrott


 
Endlich jemand der mich versteht 

PC: Spellforce 2, NFS Shift, NFS:UII, DSA: Drakensang, C&C Tiberium Wars, SCII:HOTS, LotR:Battle for Middle Earth II, Unreal II .. omfg es gibt sooo viele^^

Xbox: Halo II

PS3: Enslaved

PS1: Legend of Dragoon

.. ich komme später nochmal mit nem EDIT


----------



## matrix187 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Call of Duty Ghots, Battlefield 4


----------



## NeverMind2k (12. August 2014)

Also BF4 war schon ein ziemlicher Reinfall. Im moment zocke ich wieder mehr 3 als 4  

Und Guild Wars 2 war leider auch ein griff ins Klo für mich, da ich mir mehr von den PvP Schlachten erhofft habe ^^


----------



## Nazzy (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

laut Steam Library mehr als 50 Titel, da nie gezockt


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Haha 
dieser Thread war wohl bitter nötig XD

mir fällt noch
die neue Batman Reihe ein,
CS:GO
Scribblenauts: unlimited
und 
Tank Universal ein 
würde ja noch Crysis 3 sagen aber war a) in never Settle drin und b) test ich damit gerne OC Settings 
Guildwars 2 wurde schnell langweilig mal schauen wann ichs wieder anpacke XD


----------



## unthinkable (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Ich hab mich damals über Arcania a Gothic Tale geärgert, erst lief es nicht und dann war es auch noch ein schlechtes Spiel.
Ach und BF4, ein halbes Jahr lang bin ich immer nachner Runde rausgeflogen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Da ich seit langer zeit nix mehr voreilig kaufe habe ich quasi kaum Leichen im Schrank, nur kann es sein das die schnell mal von der Platte fliegen wegen neuer Games und dann irgendwie vergessen werden


----------



## beren2707 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*


GTA IV: Katastrophe zum Start mit Abstürzen, Bugs, mieser Performance auf ATI-Karten, RGSC etc. pp. - deswegen wird auch GTA V maximal fürn Fünfer gekauft. Nicht weil das Spiel an sich schlecht wäre, sondern einfach aus Prinzip.
Far Cry 2 + 3: Ich kann mit den Spielen einfach nichts anfangen - die Motivation liegt bei Null, das Gameplay ist mir persönlich einfach zu simpel und repetitiv.
TR: Angel of Doofness (sic!): Kenner wissen, warum Lara damals sterben musste. Jetzt hab ich sie ja wieder lieb. 
RAGE: Schwache Grafik, eintöniges und uninspiriertes Gameplay, Bugs - für mich eine herbe Enttäuschung. Da spiele ich lieber Doom 3 zum vierten Mal durch. 
Dead Space 3: "Call of Dead Space", macht mir kurioserweise nur im Koop etwas Spaß. Im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern einfach nur enttäuschend.
ROME II: Was habe ich den Vorgänger geliebt, wie grandios war Shogun II - welch uninspirierter, verbuggter Müll mit reduzierten Inhalten war/ist Rome II.
Reicht erstmal. Die ganz alten Schinken habe ich mal weggelassen.


----------



## Munro22983 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Carmageddon 2 (1998)
Der erste Teil überragend! Der zweite trotz Vodoo nur langweilig. 

Deus Ex 1 (2000)
Nie zum laufen bekommen. CD-ROM Laufwerk hat CD nie genommen. 
Als es endlich lief, war es zu Alt...

Caesar 4 (2006)
Teil 3 aufgesaugt und Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen. 

UND!
Jaggend Alliance: Back in Action
Also absoluter Fan der Reihe, dieses sogar vorbestellt! ROTZ!


----------



## longtom (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Command & Conquer 4 

Dachte bei C&C kannste nichts falsch machen ,war das ein fehler .


----------



## kalle340 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Bei mir wars wohl Two Worlds II: keine 500Meter gelaufen und schon so wahnsinnige Bugs entdeckt, dass es fast schon komisch war; nach 20 min würde es dann restlos wegrationalisiert


----------



## rtf (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Haha
> dieser Thread war wohl bitter nötig XD
> 
> mir fällt noch
> ...



WOW hast du auch ein Spiel das du magst .

Bei mir waren es 
Watch Dogs - hat mich einfach nicht fesseln können mit der Story.
Rage - Hab ich mir fürn 10er gegönnt und verdammt schnell wieder deinstalliert. Tearing ohne Ende...


----------



## Darkstar2 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



> X: Rebirth
> 
> Was habe ich mich darauf gefreut. Hatte ja erwartet, dass es Anfangs nicht rund läuft, wie halt schon in den Vorgängern, weshalb ich mich auch zur Vorbestellung verleiten ließ.
> Nie wieder!
> ...


----------



## aloha84 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Mal überlegen.....

*Skyrim:* Atmo hat mich nicht gefesselt, gameplay-technisch nichts Halbes und nicht Ganzes.
*Diablo 1+2: *
Teil 1 hab ich damals auf Anraten von Freunden gekauft/gespielt, und fand es ,egal mit welcher Klasse, nach ein paar Stunden gähnend langweilig.
Da Teil 2 "unglaublich geil ist" hab ich es ebenfalls gekauft, und was soll ich sagen....."siehe Teil 1", ich werde die Faszination dahinter nie verstehen...ich kann mich über tonnenweise generischen Loot einfach nicht freuen. Daher habe ich Teil 3 nicht mehr angefasst.
Ich werde mit westlichen RPGs/Hack n Slays generell nicht warm......da zock ich lieber das fünfte mal "Grandia 1" durch.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (12. August 2014)

Mein Fehlkauf: Crysis 2

Es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber hat auch nicht wirklich viel mit Crysis 1 zu tun. Der Multi ist doof und dem Singleplayer fehlt all das, was Crysis 1 auszeichnet.
Immerhin hat dieser Fehlkauf nur 35€ gekostet.


----------



## Crush182 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Need for Speed: Pro Street.

Nette Autos usw.
Aber nach spätestens der Hälfte des Spiels hatte ich gegen die KI keine Chance mehr und wusste nicht weiter.
Ich habs sicherlich 3-4 mal angefangen... aber ich habs bis heute einfach nicht geschaft (50€  )

FarCry 2.
In nem Steam Sale für 2.50€ oder so. Aber das war immernoch zu viel 
Grafik:  (Ich glaube sehr viel HDR, extreme Helligkeitsunterschiede drinnen/draußen -Stellte ich Helligkeit/Kontrast hoch, war es draußen viel zu hell).
Ich glaub ich habe davon sogar Kopfschmerzen bekommen -.-
Gameplay: Genau so mies... Ich hatte nicht das Gefühl das ich FarCry spiele.
Nachdem das erste Storygequatsche durch war stand ich mitten in Afrika und musste iwie an den A. der Welt kommen :/


Gibt bestimmt noch mehr Spiele... aber die habe ich wohl noch verdrängt...


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Lord of the Realm 3.   Vorgänger gesuchtet, auch heute noch.
Anno 2070
Yager


----------



## polarwolf (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Es wurde schon ein paar mal AC3 genannt, für mich war Assassins Creed 4 eine Katastrophe. Habe es relativ teuer und nah am Release gekauft und das Game ist einfach nur anspruchslos und praktisch von selbst ablaufend, langweilig und extrem seltsam mit den Sprüngen zwischen der heutigen Zeit und 1700.


----------



## Trefoil80 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Homefront!!!

Mit viel Tamtam angekündigt, nette Ansätze bei der Story, aber technisch schlecht umgesetzt.
Spieldauer Singleplayer: 3,5 Stunden, also indiskutabel für ein Vollpreis-Spiel!

Edit:
Achja, und Stalker: Clear Sky (zum Release).
Die wenigen Minuten "spielen" zwischen den ganzen Abstürzen waren ja ganz nett, aber eher weniger nett war, dass man bei jedem Patch nochmal von vorne beginnen durfte, weil die Savegames nicht mehr kompatibel waren. Ebenfalls indiskutabel!


----------



## Master Shake (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Munro22983 schrieb:


> Deus Ex 1 (2000)
> Nie zum laufen bekommen. CD-ROM Laufwerk hat CD nie genommen.
> Als es endlich lief, war es zu Alt...


  Deus EX ist niemals zu alt!


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



rtf schrieb:


> WOW hast du auch ein Spiel das du magst .


 
BF4 
BF3
Portal 1 &2 
Bioshock Reihe
Mirrors Edge
Limbo
Skyrim
Tomb Raider Reihe
Gran Turismo Reihe
Onimusha Reihe <3
[...]


----------



## Koyote (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Größter Fehler eindeutig Wildstar + 30 Tage Gametime. Hab es heftig gesuchtet zu Beginn und dann wurde ich einfach grundlos gebannt und der Support ist echt ein Witz.
Naja, hab mich dann nicht weiter drüber aufgeregt. Zwar sehr schade um das Geld aber besser zu Beginn als nach 500 Stunden oder so.


----------



## azzih (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Master Shake schrieb:


> Deus EX ist niemals zu alt!


 
Vor allem gibts dafür ne Reihe von Grafikmods, wos dann ganz erträglich aussieht. Habs vor nem Jahr zuletzt gespielt und immer noch ein faszinierendes Spiel...


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> BF4
> BF3
> Portal 1 &2
> Bioshock Reihe
> ...


 
Onimusha 3 mit Jean Reno fand ich so genial. Hab mir das auf Steam besorgt


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (12. August 2014)

Definitiv COD Black Ops 2. Macht absolut keinen Spaß und hab dafür 60 euro hingelegt


----------



## EcHiRaK (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Battlefield 4 und Watch Dogs für die Xbox One (bevor ich die Konsole verkauft habe). Hat mich beides einfach nur enttäuscht. In Battlefield 4 war es bis vor 2 Wochen nicht möglich einen vernünftigen Serverplatz zu bekommen (trotz Battlefield 4 Premium und damit verbundener Priorität). Watch Dogs war im Endeffekt einfach nicht mein Spiel. Ich war total enttäuscht davon und habe mich über die 69,99 Euro geärgert, die ich direkt nach Release bei Media Markt bezahlt habe.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Robonator schrieb:


> Onimusha 3 mit Jean Reno fand ich so genial. Hab mir das auf Steam besorgt


 
auf jedensten !!!!



Watch Dogs hat das Wichtigste an nem Open world Game Verkackt: Autoradio


----------



## rammstein_72 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Watch Dogs - war auch nicht wirklich mein Spiel. Ersten Akt durchgezockt, Performanceprobleme trotz High End System, Autofahren war eine Folter und auch sonst ist es nicht mein Game. 
Crysis2 - wie schon gesagt wurde kein schlechtes Spiel aber nach den sowohl grafisch als auch Gameplay/Storytechnisch starken 1. Teil eine Enttäuschung
Arcania Gothic Tale - einfach kein Gothic
Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung - keine Frage jetzt ein gutes Addon aber zu Release eine Schande 
Formel 1 (war der erste Teil von Codemaster) - auch zu Beginn Performanceprobleme, bei jeder Kleinigkeit Dreher (Gameplay).

ansonsten noch ein paar andere Games. Wenn mir noch was einfällt schreib ich es rein.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Far Cry 2/3 (Angespielt bzw fc3 hab ich durch - wurde damit einfach nicht warm)

Rome 2 (Kommt mMn nicht ansatzweise an das Original heran - manche Designentscheidungen sind einfach ne Katastrophe)

Skyrim (Die Welt ist komplett steril )


----------



## rtf (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> BF4
> BF3
> Portal 1 &2
> Bioshock Reihe
> ...



Sollte jetzt keine Anfeindung sein, nur weil du schon so viele Fehlkäufe gepostet hast


----------



## sycron17 (12. August 2014)

TDU2 mit abstand


----------



## kalle340 (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Two Worlds II - nach 20 Minuten von der Festplatte wegrationalisiert, das "Spiel" war ne einzige Katastrophe.


----------



## wievieluhr (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



rtf schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt keine Anfeindung sein, nur weil du schon so viele Fehlkäufe gepostet hast


 
^^
naja werde oft vom Bauchgefühl übermannt, und die vermeindlichen Grabbeltischschnäppchen mit hübschem Cover sind doch meist Rausgeschmissenes Geld


----------



## ACDSee (12. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Fehlkäufe:

- Skyrim (3h gespielt, danach spontan keine Lust mehr gehabt)
- Fallout New Vegas (schönes Spiel, aber leider hatte ich kurz vor Schluss einen schwerwiegenden Bug und konnte die Storry nicht abschließen. Ich konnt mich nicht motivieren das Spiel erneut anzugehen. Hab 3-4x angefangen, aber dann wieder lustlos aufgehört. Es wurmt mich irgendwann immer zu sehr, dass ich mal so weit war und alle blöden Dialoge und Missionen über Stunden und Tags nochmal spielen müsste.)

Kein direkter Fehlkauf, aber für mich am bittersten:
Diablo 3 + Reaper of Souls - Anfangs ohne Endgame, war es für mich ein Jahr lang ein super motivierendes Spiel. Ich hab lange D3 geliebt und gesuchtet. Inzwischen wurde alles was Diablo ausmachte und mir Spass machte nachträglich rausgepatch. Ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass ein Hersteller das Spielprinzip eines Spiel per Patch komplett aufgibt (und damit das Spiel ruiniert) und danach nur noch planlos und chaotisch alle paar Monate willkürlich Spielinhalte einbaut und wieder streicht. Das macht keinen Spass und ist bei einem Spiel mit so viel Potential einfach nur noch traurich.


----------



## tandel (13. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Ich hab über 200 Spiele in der Steam Bibliothek, davon werde ich wohl realistischerweise die meisten niemals anfangen. Waren das Fehlkäufe? Für mich nicht, da alle im Sale oder Bundle gekauft, da ist bereits das Kaufen und Code einlösen den Spaß wert. Das ein oder andere werde ich bestimmt auch noch spielen.
Spiele, die ich mir bewusst und geplant für mehr als 10 Euro gekauft habe, waren eigentlich nie Fehlkäufe.


----------



## sensit1ve_ (13. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Definitiv Titanfall. Vielleicht 2 Stunden gedaddelt...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (13. August 2014)

Battlefield 4. 
Nach 30 min hatte ich vom MP die Nase voll. Der SP hat mir aber gefallen.


----------



## facehugger (13. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Definitiv bei mir "Aliens-Colonial Marines". Die Software war selbst für den Zehner am Grabbeltisch einfach nur eines: F A I L...

Gruß


----------



## marvinj (14. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Metal Gear Rising:Revengance ---> Hammer Game, doch auch nach Stunden komme ich nicht damit klar, wie die Steuerung funktioniert.
Also ich blöd, Spiel gut, dennoch Fehlkauf


----------



## orca113 (14. August 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Metal Gear Rising:Revengance ---> Hammer Game, doch auch nach Stunden komme ich nicht damit klar, wie die Steuerung funktioniert. Also ich blöd, Spiel gut, dennoch Fehlkauf



Das stimmt habe es bei nem Freund angetestet der das gleiche sagt wie du und mir sagte die Steuerung ebenfalls nicht zu.


----------



## iGameKudan (14. August 2014)

CallOfDuty Modern Warfare 3
CallOfDuty Ghosts
CounterStrike: Global Offensive


----------



## Robonator (14. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



orca113 schrieb:


> Das stimmt habe es bei nem Freund angetestet der das gleiche sagt wie du und mir sagte die Steuerung ebenfalls nicht zu.


 
Bei dem Game ist man quasi gezwungen einen Controller zu benutzen, sonst kann man es knicken. Mit Controller lässt es sich seht gut steuern, lediglich die Kameraführung ist unglaublich schlecht.


----------



## Captn (14. August 2014)

CoD Modern Warfare 3

Nach dem ich Tage, Wochen, Monate mit Teil 2 verbracht habe, war das Ding sogar gebraucht ein Griff ins Klo. Einzig und allein die Tatsache, dass ich es wieder verkaufen konnte, war ein Trost 
Zum Glück habe ich seit dem Teil kein CoD mehr gekauft.


----------



## Captn (14. August 2014)

Sry, Doppelpost


----------



## salami (14. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

NFS Most Wanted auf DS.

Das ist jetzt aber schon einige Jahre her


----------



## marvinj (15. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Robonator schrieb:


> Bei dem Game ist man quasi gezwungen einen Controller zu benutzen, sonst kann man es knicken. Mit Controller lässt es sich seht gut steuern, lediglich die Kameraführung ist unglaublich schlecht.


 Jap, ich komm da auch kaum drauf klar. Habe 4-5 Stunden zum Einspielen gebraucht und dann die Lust verloren


----------



## Kandzi (16. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising
Dawn of War 2
Colonial Marines


----------



## Teutonnen (16. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

CS: GO


Ich habe mir geschworen, kein Geld für Skins auszugeben und "Purist" zu bleiben. Dann wurden es die ersten Kisten. Dann noch ein paar mehr, weil ich recht schnell verdammt geile Drops hatte. Und jetzt DAS?! Verdammt nochmal, so viel Geld so sinnlos auszugeben war noch nie so verlockend...


----------



## Indiziert_Zero (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Hey Leute, ihr kennt das doch sicher auch, ihr freut euch auf ein Spiel bestellt es vllt sogar vor, gebt im schlimmsten Fall sogar >50 € aus und werdet einfach nur zutiefst enttäuscht.
> Sei es weil das Spiel nicht läuft, oder weil es einfach so schlecht ist, dass man es dem Entwickler in den Rachen rammen will....
> 
> Ich mach mal den Anfang:
> ...


 
also motorstorm fand ich super...auch tolle grafik damals für ps3.
und haze fand ich auch nich so berauschend...einzig coole bei dem spiel war wo er vom ''nektar'' oder was das nochmal war getrennt wurde und er so psychoszenen gehabt hat...^^


----------



## Goyoma (17. August 2014)

Far Cry 2 

Skyrim (Habe es mir damals für Xbox geholt, anschließen Xbox verkauft und wieder für Pc geholt)

Borderlands 2 (siehe Skyrim Geschichte)

Far Cry 3 (siehe Skyrim Geschichte)


----------



## PCGHGS (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

TDU, Far Cry 2 und Burnout Paradise (PC)


----------



## Goyoma (17. August 2014)

TDU war cool, der zweite Teile allerdings nicht.


----------



## Evio (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

also burnout paradise finde ich garnicht so schlecht


----------



## bjoern1982 (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

CoD Ghosts - Arcade schei....

Titanfall - sympathischer als CoD aber trotzdem mies

Wildstar - oh man. Voll enttäuscht

Homefront - ein Witz

Skyrim - Interface Katastrophe

GTA IV - haha, wenn man es mal zum laufen kriegt

DayZ - hat so schön 
angefangen... Dauert viel zu lange. Geht auch anders. Siehe Breaking Point

Kane & Lynch 2

Mass Effect 2

Dragon Age 

Ich höre lieber auf


----------



## RyuUUU (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

TDU 2 fand ich aber auch ziemlich spaßig wobei die "Story" wirklich müll war. 

Far Cry 2, ersten paar stunden richtig geil aber dann haben die 25milliarden gegner einfach nur noch generft, 

GTA 4 (PC) Total verbuggt, nur niedrige Frames und langweilige Welt. 

CoD MW3  ....


----------



## iGameKudan (17. August 2014)

Komisch dass ich mit GTA4 nie Probleme hatte, weder auf ner GTS250 1GB, noch auf einer HD7970GE, noch auf einer GTX280 noch auf einer GTX580 3GB - und auch nicht auf einem i5 2500K, einem Xeon E3-1230v3, einem 4670K und einem i7 920 und auch nicht unter XP, Vista, 7, 8 und 8.1...


----------



## Festplatte (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Freu dich, da bist du wohl der einzige.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Da fällt mir spontan Sniper Elite 3 ein, und ich hatte das Drecksspiel auch noch vorbestellt


----------



## Eftilon (17. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Also ich habe nicht soviele entäuschunegn erlebt, wahrscheinlich weil ich so anspruchslos bin .

X: Rebirth, aber ich geb dem spiel gegen jahresende noch ne chance.
Wildstar, komm ich mit der steurung nicht so zurecht


----------



## shadie (18. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan Sniper Elite 3 ein, und ich hatte das Drecksspiel auch noch vorbestellt


 
Nicht dein Ernst ? 

Größte Enttäuschung?

NFS Shift 2
Heros of Might and Magic 3-5 (bin ein Fan von Teil 2 und finde die Nachfolger grauenhaft)
Gothic Arcania


----------



## orca113 (18. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Hitman Bloodmoney.

Nicht falsch verstehen. Top Spiel sicherlich nur für mich zu schwer, kompliziert und daher lag es bei mir in kurzer Zeit nur in der Ecke und wurde gelöscht.

 Und Kane & Lynch Dead Men. Gefiel mir gar nicht.

 Dann lieber Teil 2


----------



## Kandzi (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

GTA4 Nach 30min weggelegt. Das Setting =******** / Die Musik = ******** / Die Quest= ********
GTA5 "                                                                                                                          " Ein einziger Radio Sender war top
Castlevania = Gefühlt war es ein wenig einfacher als Dark Souls2
Bioshock = Meiner Meinung nach ein overhyptes Game
Borderlands1&2= Zum Glück nur Gratis angezockt


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



shadie schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst ?
> 
> Größte Enttäuschung?


 
Riesen Enttäuschung, ich habe nämlich davor wieder Hitman Absolution für mich entdeckt und deswegen hatte ich wohl etwas zu hohe Erwartungen 
Dagegen ist Sniper Elite 3 ein Trauerspiel....



orca113 schrieb:


> Hitman Bloodmoney.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen. Top Spiel sicherlich nur für mich zu schwer, kompliziert und daher lag es bei mir in kurzer Zeit nur in der Ecke und wurde gelöscht.


 
 
Das ist ein klasse Spiel, verstehe ich echt nicht.....
Probier doch einmal Absolution aus, das ist nicht mehr ganz so komplex wie die alten Teile, macht aber immer noch eine Menge Spaß.


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Cod Mw 3, Black Ops 2 einfach müll...
Skyrim max 2 stunden gespielt dann nie wieder angefasst
und noch genug andere xD


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



TeRRoRChiLLaa schrieb:


> Skyrim max 2 stunden gespielt dann nie wieder angefasst


 
Geht mir ebenso, besonders ich hatte es einen Tag vor einer 80% Rabatt Aktion gekauft


----------



## TeRRoRChiLLaa (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Geht mir ebenso, besonders ich hatte es einen Tag vor einer 80% Rabatt Aktion gekauft


 
das ist mies :/


----------



## thoast3 (23. August 2014)

GRID 2: Ich fand's in Ordnung bis ich Teil 1 gespielt habe...
Gothic 3 Götterdämmerung Enhanced Edition: Unsympathischer Hauptcharakter, unlogische und langweilige Story, es laggt ab und zu trotz FX-6300, 8 GB DDR3-1600, Radeon R9 270, ...


----------



## Kinguin (23. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Also ich hatte kaum Fehlkäufe ,bin vllt aber auch zu anspruchlos 
Von Sehr gut bis solide war alles dabei - wobei Spiele mittlerweile eh recht günstig sind 
Und informieren ist heutzutage eh recht einfach 

Mein einziger Fehlkauf war Risen 1  das war vor 5 Jahren oder so ,hat mir gar nicht gefallen
Dabei mag ich Rpgs (Skyrim,TW,Dark Souls)


----------



## Captn (24. August 2014)

C&C 3, für LAN-Partys mit Freunden auf Wunsch eines Einzelnen geholt. Dann einmal gespielt und danach nie wieder angefasst. Letztendlich sind wir wieder zurück auf HdR Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 gegangen .

PS: Könnte mal jemand den Titel ändern? Ich bekomme immer nen Krampf wenn ich das lese.


----------



## Crush182 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> PS: Könnte mal jemand den Titel ändern? Ich bekomme immer nen Krampf wenn ich das lese.


xD -Ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen^^


Es überrascht mich ein wenig, das hier schon so oft Skyrim genannt wurde.
Aber ich kann es iwie verstehen. Ich habs schon 2-3 mal neu angefangen und spiele dann immer ein paar Stunden -und dann ist wieder Schluss.

Und wenn es nach der Spielzeit geht, dann habe ich auch ne Menge Fehlkäufe in Steam und Co. liegen.
Entweder habe ich iwann keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel, oder es gibt ein Neues, oder ich habe keine Zeit 
Das ist eigentlich voll schade... denn es sind eig. einige gute Spiele dabei


----------



## GamerKing_33 (24. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Grid Autosport. Unglaublich Mies, ich mochte Grid 2 sehr, aber Autosport ist einfach nur Schlecht. Und dann auch noch für 45 € gekauft.


----------



## T-Drive (24. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Risen 2
Crysis 2
Moto GP14
Enemy Front

Grad für die letzten beiden könnt ich mir selbst die  polieren


----------



## FlakZ (25. August 2014)

*AW: Eure größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

BO2 und MW3 weil einfach nur Hacker Pussys.

Dino D-Day habs zwar geschenkt bekommen aber naja, 10 min. gezockt.

Wie kann man Skyrim hier nennen?!!?!?!?!?!?!?!? 
Das ist dochn GEILES GAME!  Mods etc. Kacke bauen etc


----------



## wievieluhr (25. August 2014)

*AW: Eurer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> PS: Könnte mal jemand den Titel ändern? Ich bekomme immer nen Krampf wenn ich das lese.


 
done...


----------



## Captn (25. August 2014)

wievieluhr schrieb:


> done...


----------



## S754 (25. August 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Definitiv Crysis 3...ne halbe Stunde angespielt und dann gleich in die Ecke geworfen...
Als Grafikdemo ganz hübsch, aber Spaß machts keinen


----------



## TessaKavanagh (25. August 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Meine Top 5:

1. Legends of Pegasus (unspielbar dank Bugs z.B. Laden von Spielständen unmöglich / Entwickler Insolvent ergo. keine Bugfixes mehr und Spiel wurde weiter zum Vollpreis verkauft)
2. X Rebirth (Da braucht man zum Release nichts zu sagen)
3. Gothic 3 (Wenn der Community Patch schon größer ist als das Spiel, dann muss echt was schief gelaufen sein.)
4. Supreme Commander 2 (Im Vergleich zum ersten Teil leider ein riesen Rückschritt)
5. RUST (Early Access kein Fortschritt erkennbar)


----------



## Noxxphox (25. August 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Muss nach dem titelschauen da ich ihn nimmer weis, war son uboot game...zivilisation retten usw... Und ab einer mision gings nimmer weitet... Im www weder bei youtube noch bei googel ne lösung hefunden...

Und crysis3 macht sehr wohl spas^^ wende es auf max schwierigkeitsgrad spielst  da bockt das richtig


----------



## wievieluhr (25. August 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Crysis 3 ist schon Ok allerdings keine 60 Kröten wert.... vllt 5€ aufm Grabbeltisch als Spielbares Benchmark. 
(posthumaner Superkrieger ist nurnoch Stealth )


----------



## Noxxphox (25. August 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Ne ich spiel sehr offensiv und das geht auch offensiv^^

Aber end of offtopic^^


----------



## XyZaaH (25. August 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Bo2


----------



## Lightfire (3. September 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Anno 2070  übertrifft Anno 1503 nochmal um längen.
UT 2003 
Monkey Island Spezial Edition ..... Freude war erst riesig


----------



## joraku (3. September 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



slaper688 schrieb:


> Stronghold 3 so was Ödet einen an langweilig und leider nach dem 1.16 Patch PES 2014 bei , dem 1.07 Patch hab ich gedacht jetzt haben die Programmierer es Geschafft leider kam der 1.16



Oh ja... haben mein Bruder und ich jeweils im Steam Sale gekauft (zum Glüc zum Sale), nur bei meinem Bruder gesehen. Das war eine Grütze. Nichtmal runtergeladen.



wievieluhr schrieb:


> Kerbal Space Programm, kann ich dir nur zustimmen ... hatte das schonwieder verdrängt .....



Da stimme ich dir nicht zu. Das Spiel ist verdammt cool. Eigentlich ist es  gar kein Spiel sondern ein Sandkasten für Raketenkonstrukteure und Weltraum-Freaks! 
Was man aus dem Spiel alles tolles herausholen kann zeigt euch Scott Manley 
*
Batman: Arkham Asylum & Arkham City*
Auch beide während irgendeinem Steam-Sale geholt. Nur Asylum angespielt. Ist einfach nicht mein Genre diese Prügelei. Aber hübsch und nette Ideen hat die Reihe. Fesselt mich aber überhaupt nicht (obwohl man Batman spielt!?)

*Rage*
Dazu sag ich einfach mal nichts weiter.

*The Lord of the Rings: War in the North*
Was ist denn das bitte für ein PC-Port? Da bleibe ich doch lieber bei den guten Film-Versoftungen wie Herr der Ringe: Rückkehr des Königs.

*Rust*
Okay, das Spiel ist noch nicht fertig... aber das wird auch nichts mehr. 

Finanziell eigentlich keine großen Verluste. Ich kaufe einfach zu selten Spiele neu, warte auf Sales bzw. warte ab und kaufe dann nach Release.
Edit: Ich habe Crysis 3 vergessen. Ich hab die Kampagne in ein oder zwei Tagen durchgespielt. Man, ich habe richtig Kopfschmerzen bekommen. Hab erst überlegt woran das liegt - Grafik kann es nicht sein, die war klasse. Art-Design? Nein, auch klasse. Vielleicht vom Sound? Ne, der Sound war in Ordnung.
Achja, die Story war so behämmert, dass...
Der Multiplayer war leider auch nicht zu gebrauchen (Power Struggle, nein!?).


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Meine Fehlkäufe die immer noch habe sind:



Sacred 2, einfach nur langweilig und ich habe auch noch die CE gekauft. 
Just Cause 2, Ständig ist die Munition leer wenn man einfach mal so ein Feindliches Lager angreifen will.
WoW, habe noch in keinem Spiel so viel investiert und hätte das Geld lieber gespart.
Die Simpsons das Spiel, bin grosser Simpsonsfan aber das Spiel ist nicht so gut wie die Serie.
Trainz Railroad Simulator 2012, kaum Kostenlose DLC vorhanden obwohl die Vorgänger jede Menge haben.
Cities in Motion, Die Kampagne ist nervig und der Free Modus viel zu einfach.
Die Liste wird hoffentlich nicht länger.


----------



## Thallassa (5. September 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Auch wenn ich hier gleich ordentlich eins auf den Deckel bekomme: The Witcher und The Witcher 2. 

Da jeder gesagt hat, wieeee genial das ist (glaube ich gern) und blabla hab ich mir es gekauft - im Gedanken, mit typischen "Wald & Wiesen" RPGs nicht mehr auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen (Sowohl Setting als auch Gameplay haben mich, und tun sie immer noch, niemals im geringsten angesprochen) - The Witcher sollte das ändern. - Pustekuchen! Ich finde das verschachtelte Menü und das mondäne, langsame Gameplay, wie auch das Setting (Elfen, Drachen, Trolle, Burgen, blabla) einfach nach wie vor zum  - ich gönn's jedem, der sowas gerne spielt und kann es auch, gerade bei TW aus Liebe zum Detail und alles nachvollziehen - nur für mich steht fest: RPGs wie diese (und damit auch TES, Risen, Dragon Age und wie sie nicht alle heißen) einfach zum abgewöhnen. Schade um die 10€, die ich damals ausgegeben hatte.


----------



## Gamer090 (5. September 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich hier gleich ordentlich eins auf den Deckel bekomme: The Witcher und The Witcher 2.
> 
> Da jeder gesagt hat, wieeee genial das ist (glaube ich gern) und blabla hab ich mir es gekauft - im Gedanken, mit typischen "Wald & Wiesen" RPGs nicht mehr auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen (Sowohl Setting als auch Gameplay haben mich, und tun sie immer noch, niemals im geringsten angesprochen) - The Witcher sollte das ändern. - Pustekuchen! Ich finde das verschachtelte Menü und das mondäne, langsame Gameplay, wie auch das Setting (Elfen, Drachen, Trolle, Burgen, blabla) einfach nach wie vor zum  - ich gönn's jedem, der sowas gerne spielt und kann es auch, gerade bei TW aus Liebe zum Detail und alles nachvollziehen - nur für mich steht fest: RPGs wie diese (und damit auch TES, Risen, Dragon Age und wie sie nicht alle heißen) einfach zum abgewöhnen. Schade um die 10€, die ich damals ausgegeben hatte.


 
Ja du kriegst einen auf den Deckel ->  
 Wie kannst du bloss? Ok TW1 war nicht so speziell aber es hat das Gewisse etwas. TW2 aber ist mal etwas ganz neues für meinen Geschmack aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.


----------



## Sharidan (13. September 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

X:Rebirth

Auf kaum ein anderes Spiel habe ich mich so gefreut wie auf das. Was ich dann allerdings bekommen habe war die Sauerei schlecht hin. 
Am liebsten hätte ich es zurück gegeben,jetzt darf es im Schrank verstauben bis die Maden die DVD Zerfressen.


----------



## Nostrex (13. September 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Sacred 2 , Den ersten teil geliebt und blind den zweiten gekauft 
Gothic 3, Die Special fan schießmichtot Edition für 90 Tacken vorbestellt weil  Gothic 2 so klasse war und wie war es ? Grütze -.-
CS:GO Source war klasse, aber das ?
Rust ? Totaler Reinfall, da passiert ja garnichts mehr . ^^


----------



## drebbin (13. September 2014)

GTA 4 zum release mit ner radeon graka....
Guild wars 2, an sich ein tolles spiel, war/bin aber leider zu sehr an wow gewöhnt


----------



## sav (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Mein größter Fehlkauf war Battlefield Vietnam.

Ich habe Battlefield 1942 + Add-ons und einige sehr gute Mods geliebt.

Battlefield Vietnam hatte mich wieder zu Counterstrike 1.6 zurückgebracht.

Ich habe mir nie wieder ein Battlefield Spiel gekauft.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (6. Oktober 2014)

Waaaas ???? BF BC2 + Vietnam sind die besten BF Teile .

Ergänzung:

- ArmA Gold Edition - voll gebuggt und macht 0 Spaß


----------



## NynrosVorlon (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Thallassa schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich hier gleich ordentlich eins auf den Deckel bekomme: The Witcher und The Witcher 2.
> 
> Da jeder gesagt hat, wieeee genial das ist (glaube ich gern) und blabla hab ich mir es gekauft - im Gedanken, mit typischen "Wald & Wiesen" RPGs nicht mehr auf Kriegsfuß zu stehen (Sowohl Setting als auch Gameplay haben mich, und tun sie immer noch, niemals im geringsten angesprochen) - The Witcher sollte das ändern. - Pustekuchen! Ich finde das verschachtelte Menü und das mondäne, langsame Gameplay, wie auch das Setting (Elfen, Drachen, Trolle, Burgen, blabla) einfach nach wie vor zum  - ich gönn's jedem, der sowas gerne spielt und kann es auch, gerade bei TW aus Liebe zum Detail und alles nachvollziehen - nur für mich steht fest: RPGs wie diese (und damit auch TES, Risen, Dragon Age und wie sie nicht alle heißen) einfach zum abgewöhnen. Schade um die 10€, die ich damals ausgegeben hatte.


 
An das Kreuz mit ihm, voher pfählen und 2 Wochen in Salz baden ...


----------



## Zocker_Boy (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Anno 2070
Tomb Raider Underworld (oder war das Anniversary, was nie richtig lief?  )
Hab den Krempel inzwischen über ebay entsorgt


----------



## sav (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Waaaas ???? BF BC2 + Vietnam sind die besten BF Teile



Das mit Battlefield Vietnam meinst du nicht ernst oder?


----------



## Seabound (7. Oktober 2014)

BF Vietnam fand ich auch super. Ich bekomme heute noch nen mords Latte wenn ich irgendwo im Radio Fortunate Son von CCR höre.


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Ja BF BC2 Vietnam unterschreibe ich. War Geld Verschwendung!


----------



## joraku (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Sharidan schrieb:


> X:Rebirth
> 
> Auf kaum ein anderes Spiel habe ich mich so gefreut wie auf das. Was ich dann allerdings bekommen habe war die Sauerei schlecht hin.
> Am liebsten hätte ich es zurück gegeben,jetzt darf es im Schrank verstauben bis die Maden die DVD Zerfressen.


 
Ich habe gehört, die Patches und Updates richten es langsam. Also vielleicht nochmal einen Versuch wagen? Dann war das Geld nicht umsonst investiert.


----------



## Dota2 (8. Oktober 2014)

Diablo 3, da ich 1 und 2 einfach zehnmal besser finde. Ich habe mich auf d3 gefreut aber irgendwie habe ich mir wohl zuviel erhofft.


----------



## Seabound (8. Oktober 2014)

Ja. D3 ist echt *******. Hatte ich mich auch gefreut, besonders, weil 1-2 absolut toll waren.


----------



## Grim3001 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Im blinden Kaufrausch habe ich für für PC: Warhammer 40k - Firewarrior gekauft --> Grafik grottig, KI unterirdisch, Sound voll fürn A**** und ... und ... und ... . 

Vorbestellt wird auch kein Game mehr, da vorab meistens ein Hammer-Spiel versprochen wird und wenn es dann rauskommt dauert es noch zig-Patches, bis es spielbar ist.


----------



## eRaTitan (11. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Call of Duty Ghost/Black Ops, Battlefield 3/4 und 1942, Deus Ex Human Revolution, Doom 3 BFG Edition, Need for Speed Mostwanted, Skyrim, Total war Shogun 2, World of Tanks... ach ne ist ja Kostenlos.


----------



## PhilSe (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

RAGE natürlich DVD mit Steam account zwang, und dazu soll ich nur um anfangen können zu zocken ca. 4 GB downloaden? Mit 48 kb/s DSL Light....Sehr schön


----------



## NynrosVorlon (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



PhilSe schrieb:


> RAGE natürlich DVD mit Steam account zwang, und dazu soll ich nur um anfangen können zu zocken ca. 4 GB downloaden? Mit 48 kb/s DSL Light....Sehr schön


 
Da ist wohl nicht das Spiel dran Schuld und das Spiel is ziemlich goil


----------



## PhilSe (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Mag sein, aber ich kann ned 4 Tage runterladen nur um zu spielen...Dann lass ichs lieber und kauf mir ned nochmal nen Steam Spiel


----------



## Zocker_Boy (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



eRaTitan schrieb:


> Call of Duty Ghost/Black Ops, Battlefield 3/4 und 1942, Deus Ex Human Revolution, Doom 3 BFG Edition, Need for Speed Mostwanted, Skyrim, Total war Shogun 2, World of Tanks... ach ne ist ja Kostenlos.


What?  CoD Black Ops II ist doch goil 

Wieso haben eigentlich die meisten Simulatoren, egal ob Auto, Eisenbahn oder sonstwas, so ne grottenschlechte Grafik? So ein Simulator-Spiel kommgt mir jedesmal vor als wäre es schon 10 Jahre alt


----------



## Gripschi (13. Oktober 2014)

Hmh. Nicht viel über die Jahre bei mir.

Ich denk einzog Rome Total War 2. Vorbestellt und riesig gefreut und es macht erst jetzt langsam Spass.


----------



## Amon (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Medal of Honour Warfighter oder wie das heißt...


----------



## PhilSe (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Watch Dogs neu und ungeöffnet gekauft - UPlay Aktivierungscode wird bereits verwendet..., wtf?


----------



## dodo741 (16. Oktober 2014)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> What?  CoD Black Ops II ist doch goil
> 
> Wieso haben eigentlich die meisten Simulatoren, egal ob Auto, Eisenbahn oder sonstwas, so ne grottenschlechte Grafik? So ein Simulator-Spiel kommgt mir jedesmal vor als wäre es schon 10 Jahre alt



Euro Truck Simulator 2 hat ne recht gute Grafik, wurde aber leider beschissen programmiert


----------



## Crush182 (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Oh ja... das mit der "beschissenen programierung" stimmt leider... :/
Mein PC hat da immernoch zu kämpfen und fps Einbrüche kommen auch immerwieder ganz gerne vor.

Die Leute, die "nur" nen normalen office PC haben und sich nicht weiter auskennen bzw. einfach nur ne Runde gemütlich LKW fahren möchten
tun mir da auch schon ein wenig leid 

@PhilSe: Aber darum isses doch noch lange kein "Fehlkauf" oder? 
Ich hoffe doch stark, du hast den Support angeschrieben... 

@Topic: Mir sind noch 2 "halbe" Fehlkäufe eingefallen.
TDU 2 -vor ein paar Monaten... wollte ich eig. mit nem Freund zusammen spielen, aber kurz darauf hatte er es schon durch und
dann waren die Server weg xD

FarCry3: Eig. ganz gut... aber iwie hab ich zuviel Geld dafür ausgegeben.
Ich hätte echt warten sollen, bis es günstiger wird


----------



## -Asuks- (18. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Hab mir das spiel the evil within gekauft, weil mir gesagt worden ist, dass spiel sei echt "brutal" und einfach "krank" (hardcore-horror)

das spiel ist total der FLOP! ich habe mich bis jetzt nicht einmal erschreckt oder hatte "angst" (played time 4h+) und die grafik ist auch schrott meiner meinung nach

würde das spiel keinem empfehlen !


----------



## Technojunky (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

gw 2. am anfang ziemlich gesuchtet, aber nach ner zeit war keine motivation mehr da

bf4.. geht mittlerweile aber. habs nach nem rage quit deinstalliert und nen knappes jahr nicht angepackt xD

arma2+dlc. mal wegen dayz und so gekauft --> BULLSHIT

bioshock 1&2... fand ich auch beide kacke, iwie nich so meins

viele sachen ausm humble bundle... coh etc. mega bullshit ^^ 

left 4 dead 2... mit uncut patch mega geil, aber ohne kann man das knicken

risen2,sacred,gta4, alle mal gekauft über sale/humble bundle, und bis auf gta und risen nicht angepackt... beide kack grafik und verbuggt =(

und naja wenn ich die euronen aus wow zeiten zurück haben könnte... das wäre das


----------



## Noxxphox (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Metro LL...
7h 30min durchgespielt auf maximalen schwierigkeitsgrad und dann gibbet kein mp... AAABFUCK


----------



## IRNV (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Battlefield 4: Spielzeit 26 Stunden...
Battlefield 3: bin ich bei fast 700 Stunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit Premium, ich Vollhonk 
dafür aber über Mexiko


----------



## wiitii1000 (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Star Dreck The Video Game aka. stumpfes Alien wegballern mit Luft und merkwürdigem Gameplay. ANsonsten von den Sprechern ganz ok.


----------



## PrayForParis (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Metro LL...
> 7h 30min durchgespielt auf maximalen schwierigkeitsgrad und dann gibbet kein mp... AAABFUCK



Hat meiner Meinung nach aber extremen Wiederspielwert .


----------



## fxler (22. Oktober 2014)

Skyrim,  AC Brotherhood,  mw3,  nfs the run,


----------



## exowar (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Battlefield 4 + Premium 110€
trotz den ganzen Serverabstürzen, Bugs,1 frame Kills, und mieser Hit Reg ganze 2 Wochen ein bisschen Spaß gehabt bis dann schlussendlich wieder auf jedem Server auf dem keine Admins waren 4-5 "pro gamer" mit 80:1 rumgelaufen sind. Ab da bin ich aus unmöglich großen Reichweiten gekillt worden mit Maschinenpistolen die ab 20m schon extrem streuen und so Geschichten. So typen die durch Rauchschwaden ballern und headshots verteilen was total typisch ist für "skill" und meine relativ miese 3,6er k/d sank instant auf 2.5 :\ was ich nicht einsehe weil ich in anderen shootern 10x besser bin. justprogamerthings


----------



## Teutonnen (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Battlefield 4 ist so ein Kandidat.


Spielt mal ein paar Wochen CSGO (64/128 tick) und dann mal ne Runde BF4 - ihr werdet das Kotzen kriegen


----------



## Quppi (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Guild Wars 2 - Wurde bei mir im Freundeskreis voll gehypet, also auch geholt, nach ner Woche hat keiner mehr gespielt.
Diablo 3 - auch noch vorbestellt -_- naja immerhin hab ich nen Zauberer auf 60 hochgezogen 
Crysis 2 - zum Glück im Steam Sales 
Skyrim - immer wieder mal angefangen, aber nie durchgespielt. Am meisten Spaß hat mir irgendwie das Mods ausprobieren gemacht 

Naja, dafür ist immerhin mein Lieblingsspiel um sonst: Dota 2


----------



## NicoGermanman (22. Oktober 2014)

Fallout New Vegas: als ich dieses Spiel gekauft hatte da hatte ich noch ne Xbox 360, naja hatte mich damals so drauf gefreut und ne zeitlang hatte es auch Spaß gemacht, bis diese Unendlich nervigenBugs vorkamen und dann noch dieser sch... DLC Dead Money, da war dann mein Spielstand im Eimer und seit dem Tag hasse ich dieses Beschie...ne Stück Software.
BF4: anfangs mist, mitlerweile geht's aber.


----------



## Goyoma (22. Oktober 2014)

Spintires..


----------



## Shicehaufen (22. Oktober 2014)

Bf4+ Premium. Seid Februar nicht mehr gespielt.
Aliens: colonial Marines. Ähem, ich glaube niemand weiß was sich Entwickler bei dem softwaremüll gedacht haben.


----------



## Noxxphox (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*



PrayForParis schrieb:


> Hat meiner Meinung nach aber extremen Wiederspielwert .


 
Find ich.nich, fands relativ lw bhw.. Hat soas beim ersten zickn gemacht, aber beim zweiten mal, wo ich mir bei shootern immer vornehme 
Max schwierigkeit + nich sterben sonst von vorne... Da wars dann lw fand ich und hab in der mitte aufgeh9rt...

Neu dazu kam, CoD ghists, welches ich rrlativ billig durch ne aktion bekam... Kostete mich 7, 50€... Also meiner meinujg voll innen sand gesetzt... Auch sehr Vele hac... Äh progamer, wo du bei nem ping von 30 nedma siehst,.. In der killcam sollnse genau vor dir gestanden habn... Jane is kla ne


----------



## Nazzy (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Battlefield 4, Chivalry


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Guild Wars 2 vor einer Woche. Kurz angespielt und irgendwie keine Lust drauf, gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## GamerKing_33 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Ist mir grade eingefallen, für was mich einige Hassen werden:

The Binding of Isaac samt DLC. Auf Empfehlung von Freunden gekauft (Zum Glück am Weihnachtssale) und 73 Minuten gespielt. Ist einfach nicht mein Genre.


----------



## misternils99 (25. Oktober 2014)

Gta V für xbox 360, die simpsons für ps2 und minecraft weil ich süchtig geworden bin


----------



## trigger831 (25. Oktober 2014)

Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising. Hat mich gefühlt Jahre meines Lebens gekostet. Super dämliche KI.


----------



## YuT666 (25. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Damals Knight Rider auf dem Schneider CPC ... Müll ... hätte vorher den Test in der ASM lesen sollen ...


----------



## Sneeedlewoods (25. Oktober 2014)

Der größten Fehlkäufe  meines Lebens waren definitiv F1 2014 und Need for Speed Shift 2.
Das beste war damals mit Abstand Final Fantasy 7 für die Ps1 !


----------



## PrayForParis (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

DayZ mit abstand. 24€ und grad mal 25 Stunden gespielt , da es einfach zu viele Bugs und keine Fahrzeuge gibt. Dann kommt wohl oder über Skyrim V LE , eig echt nice , aber leider keine Zeit da mich Freunde iimmer mit CS:GO MW2 oder PayDay 2 auf trap halten.


----------



## J4ckH19h (26. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Dayz, Schatten von Mordor.

Viel von beiden erwartet und gelesen aber nicht so richtig das was ich mir davon erhofft hatte :-/


----------



## El-Ahrairah (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

CoD - World at War, da war ich wirklich enttäuscht. 
Da ist CoD 2 um Welten besser gewesen - zumindest hab ich das so in Erinnerung, und dabei werd ich es auch belassen.


----------



## Beni19 (29. Oktober 2014)

Trias Evolution, CoD MW3, CoD Ghosts, BF4, Spintires (kaum updates..), Titanfall


----------



## ryzen1 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Mein größter Fehlkauf dieses Jahr war Titanfall. 1h gespielt und danach nie mehr angerührt. Keine Ahnung. Macht einfach keinen Spaß


----------



## Gamer090 (2. November 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

ArcheAge, ich weiss das ich einen Sammelthread und ein CBE 3 Review dazu erstellt habe. Aber langsam wird mir das Spiel zu langweilig, das es auf PVP aufbaut wusste ich.
Trotzdem wäre es nett wenn es mehr PVE Inhalt als nur diese 0815 Quests, die Häuser,Schiffe und Farmen brauchen Zeit beim Aufbauen. 
Besonders das Grösste Schiff, 250 Gilda Stars, bei 5 am Tag mit Dailys dauert das ewig und die Dailys gibt nicht seit LVL 1 sondern 30 oder 35 wenn ich richtig liege.

Wollte eigentlich kein MMO mehr anfassen, doch die Neugier Anfangs hat mich einfach gepackt und lies mich nicht mehr los. 
Spiele jetzt wieder Offline, da spiele ich wann ich will und was ich will ohne Verpflichtungen einer Gilde gegenüber.


----------



## Paradoxium (2. November 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Definitiv Bf4
Alle Spiele von der Russen Dreckssschmiede City Interactive

Mal im Gegensatz spiele die gut sind:

Cryostasis bester Horrorschocker
Hydrophobia: Bestes simuliertes Wasser und kostet im Moment nur 49 Cent.


----------



## thunderofhate (2. November 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Dark Sector
Blood Rayne 2 (cut) 
Commander Keen Complete Pack (Mein Lieblingsteil ist Keen Dreams. Dieser ist natürlich nicht dabei)


----------



## GamerKing_33 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Nen weiteres bei mir: Tomb Raider 2013. Weiß net, hat mich net gefesselt und nach net mal einer Stunde hatte ich keine Motivation mehr xD
Zum Glück hab ich dafür nur 5€ auf Steam gezahlt.


----------



## -Ultima- (15. November 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

Test Drive Unlimited 2


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (15. November 2014)

*AW: Euer größter Spiele-Fehlkauf*

und das liebe Freunde,
sind die Gründe warum ich mir außer BF4 und CODBO2 noch nie ein Spiel über 10 Euro gekauft habe...
(Alle Posts über mir)


----------

